# TTF nuevo en El Desierto de los Leones



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

Pues este fin de semana fue de hueva total, solo ayer me apliqué y me lleve a mis crías a hacer trailbuilding al desierto. Iban felices: el simple hecho de salir a caminar al bosque les entusiasma, y si van con pala y martillo en mano pues es doblemente emocionante.

Los materiales: casi 2 kilos de clavos de 4", madera reciclada de una jaula de motor electrico, y un tronco que estaba como a 50 metros del lugar y hubo que cargarlo para dejarlo en posicion.

La intencion de este TTF es doble: por un lado librar una zona que se mantiene empantanada todo el año por un nacimiento de agua, y por el otro, meterle un poquito de skill-building a un tramo que no se caracteriza por ser muy entretenido (sobre todo porque vas de subida). El puentecito tiene 45 cms de ancho promedio y 4 metros de largo.

Por si no ubican el lugar, voy a tratar de orientarlos: Desde el estacionamiento de La Venta se dirigen a la cabaña del guardabosques, siguen bajando por esa vereda ancha muy pedregosa y al llegar a un arroyo doblan a la derecha para subir hacia el convento. A medio camino se van a encontrar el puente.

Poco a poco vamos haciendo nuestro disneylandia...

Saludos


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

Me faltó agregar que ayer mismo por la noche me di a la tarea de probarlo, y resistió sin problemas jeje. De abajo para arriba y viceversa, la rueda delantera manda, solo hay que entrar con un poco de velocidad para que la inercia ayude a mantener el balance.


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

JackStephen said:


> Pues este fin de semana fue de hueva total, solo ayer me apliqué y me lleve a mis crías a hacer trailbuilding al desierto. Iban felices: el simple hecho de salir a caminar al bosque les entusiasma, y si van con pala y martillo en mano pues es doblemente emocionante.
> 
> Los materiales: casi 2 kilos de clavos de 4", madera reciclada de una jaula de motor electrico, y un tronco que estaba como a 50 metros del lugar y hubo que cargarlo para dejarlo en posicion.
> 
> ...


. Ubico perfecto el lugar y siempre esta hecho un batidillo y en epoca de lluvia ni hablemos

A ver si el fin que entra lo voy a probar
te felicito


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## twin (Oct 29, 2005)

JackStephen said:


> Pues este fin de semana fue de hueva total, solo ayer me apliqué y me lleve a mis crías a hacer trailbuilding al desierto. Iban felices: el simple hecho de salir a caminar al bosque les entusiasma, y si van con pala y martillo en mano pues es doblemente emocionante.
> 
> Los materiales: casi 2 kilos de clavos de 4", madera reciclada de una jaula de motor electrico, y un tronco que estaba como a 50 metros del lugar y hubo que cargarlo para dejarlo en posicion.
> 
> ...


Bien compadre !!!

Gracias por tomar tiempo para areglar los caminos.

Adios


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Excelente! lástima que no puedo ver la foto pero ya iremos algún día de estos. 

Saludos


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Hace rato no subo por ahí, habrá que ir a ver tu creación! Ojalá siga viva después de las lluvias de esta semana!


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

afortunadamente le metí clavos, porque de resistol 850 me hubiera llevado como 20 kilos. yo creo que si sobrevive las lluvias. mañana le voy a dar la vuelta y les cuento


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

hola a todos, aprovecho que el tema de trail building se esta comentando en este espacio´para contarles que hoy por primera vez desde que estoy en esto de la bici de montaña dedique casi mas de 1 hora de mi tiempo de rodar para limpiar un camino que es dificilicimo bajarlo porque siempre esta lleno de piedras de todo tipo, este camino esta en el desierto por la peña casi hasta arriba antes del mirador no es muy conocido lo usan mas los caminantes que suben a san miguel que los ciclistas, porque esta dificil bajarlo la cosa es que no tenia planeado hacer esto,pero cuando estaba en el singletrack empece quitando un par de piedras y asi me segui hasta limpiar todo la bajada, y despues cuando la pruebas rodando desde arriba hasta donde la limpiaste da mucha satifaccion, acabe con un dolor de espalda de quitar piedras cabron pero muy contento, igual no la limpie toda la bajada pero la parte que mas piedras tenia, sigue estando difil bajarla pero ahora si se puede,nunca crei que quitar piedras fuera tan buena terapia, aqui unas fotos.


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

Vientos! la verdad no lo ubico pero se ve pedregoso hasta la M... Ese par de troncos de la ultima foto se prestan para hacer algo interesante...


----------



## gerardo (Feb 3, 2010)

yo tampoco la identifico, pero estaría bien ir organizando una vuelta por ahí para que no la enseñes y haya valido más la pena haber quitado tanta piedra.


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Muy bien!, excelente buena obra que hiciste. 
A ver cuando vamos no?


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Psycho Marco said:


> Muy bien!, excelente buena obra que hiciste.
> *A ver cuando vamos no?*


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

a rodar ? o a ayudar haciendo mas obra ? 

Ya en serio, da gusto leer que hay quien desinteresadamente hace este tipo de labor , felicidades :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

saludos 
the last biker


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

Update: el puente sigue en el mismo lugar, integro, y con muestras de uso intenso de parte de los paseantes en el DDLL.

Ya estoy juntando material para la proxima obra jeje


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Excelente! hay que ir a probarlo!
saludos mi estimado.


----------



## lzcool (Jun 30, 2011)

Oye, que practicas?
All mountain o más extremo?
Saludos!!


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

AM...creo....

Aunque a veces ruedo de noche, asi que sería PM 

Saludos


----------



## nicoswit (Oct 26, 2009)

brunomu said:


> hola a todos, aprovecho que el tema de trail building se esta comentando en este espacio´para contarles que hoy por primera vez desde que estoy en esto de la bici de montaña dedique casi mas de 1 hora de mi tiempo de rodar para limpiar un camino que es dificilicimo bajarlo porque siempre esta lleno de piedras de todo tipo, este camino esta en el desierto por la peña casi hasta arriba antes del mirador no es muy conocido lo usan mas los caminantes que suben a san miguel que los ciclistas, porque esta dificil bajarlo la cosa es que no tenia planeado hacer esto,pero cuando estaba en el singletrack empece quitando un par de piedras y asi me segui hasta limpiar todo la bajada, y despues cuando la pruebas rodando desde arriba hasta donde la limpiaste da mucha satifaccion, acabe con un dolor de espalda de quitar piedras cabron pero muy contento, igual no la limpie toda la bajada pero la parte que mas piedras tenia, sigue estando difil bajarla pero ahora si se puede,nunca crei que quitar piedras fuera tan buena terapia, aqui unas fotos.


Hola brunomu! Esta es la bajada que llega a la bajada del muro? Es donde hay un crucero de tres caminos y como un mirador? Si es asi que bueno que te has puesto a la Tarea de limpiarlo, yo tambien lo he hecho, hace tiempo que no pero hay que organizarnos pues creo que si se hace seguido podremos vencer que con la primera lluvia se llene de piedras de nuevo! Esa bajada tiene mucho potencial! Saludos!!!!


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

Hay que organizarnos para hacer algo de trailbuilding en el desierto. Yo estuve fuera de circulacion y por eso ni siquiera le he dado mantenimiento a mis creaciones. Este fin que regresé al desierto vi que alguien esta amontonando tierrita para hacer mas brincos. Ya tengo identificadas 4 zonas para trabajar pero voy a necesitar voluntarios y un tecle para mover unos troncos bastante severos. Ademas, subir materiales y herramientas a lomo de buey es bastante pesado. 

Quien se apunta? trailbuilding el sabado para el domingo estrenar, asi hasta que dejemos un disneylandia.


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Estuve en el Desierto este fin y bajé del pantano hacia el Convento. Me encontré un brinco bastante empinado como de 1.2 m de altura pero sin bajada del otro lado (caes en plano). Yo la neta no me aventé pero un amigo lo hizo y casi se la pone (le faltó velocidad). 

Si hacen el trailbuilding avísenme para ir con mis hijos!


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

Si vi ese brinco, parece de dirtjump. No se si el constructor tiene pensado hacerle recibidor, porque si le hace falta. yo digo que deberiamos organizarnos e ir un sabado sin bicicletas, con animos de hacer algunas cosillas y en una de esas hasta hacer una carne asada.


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Ya le pusieron el recibidor, y yo sigo sin aventarme! Si está de machos!


----------



## pabloquintana (Mar 17, 2010)

Que se identifique el dirt jump builder misterioso! Para ir a ayudarle digo. =D

P


----------

